

Reasons Why Job Postings Are Dead - jwebster
http://ongig.com/blog/hiring/5-reasons-why-job-postings-are-dead

======
yashchandra
I like and agree with this article in terms of finding A-listers. But one of
the biggest challenges is getting the hiring team/managers to be more
proactive. The culture especially at larger companies is to give it out to 3rd
party vendors/recruiters who just shoot in the dark to find a good candidate.

~~~
jwebster
Your comment is right on the mark. Those who have a great team, environment,
business model, etc. need to be more progressive with their recruiting
approach. Although it may be a slight shift, transparency will work in their
favor with engaging top candidates.

~~~
yashchandra
exactly. It is disappointing to see hiring manager ready to shell out top
dollar to find _that_ guy but they do not even take out 5 mins of their own
time during the search process. The question is: how to get these middle men
out and get the hiring manager to interact directly for finding the A-listers.

